# The anabolic diet



## event462 (Feb 7, 2014)

Does anyone have any info or opinions on the anabolic diet? A lot of you guys have suggested that I lose some more weight before I use some gear for the first time so I'm just curious. I've slowly been dropping weight and putting muscle on but I would like to make it faster if I can. Any suggestions?


----------



## Tren4Life (Feb 7, 2014)

event462 said:


> Does anyone have any info or opinions on the anabolic diet? A lot of you guys have suggested that I lose some more weight before I use some gear for the first time so I'm just curious. I've slowly been dropping weight and putting muscle on but I would like to make it faster if I can. Any suggestions?




My suggestion would be to hit up Brother Spongy for a professional diet. It will be better money spent than on gear. 
Just my .02


----------



## NbleSavage (Feb 8, 2014)

Steelers4Life said:


> My suggestion would be to hit up Brother Spongy for a professional diet. It will be better money spent than on gear.
> Just my .02



^^ x2 ^^ Diet is King. Getting a pro to start you up is well worth the investment.


----------



## Spongy (Feb 8, 2014)

It is possible to execute a recomp without the use of AAS through nutrient timing and execution, but it is difficult to do without a keen understand of how the body works and how YOUR body works.  Using a professional nutritionist is a good idea when starting because they are trained to learn your body and how you respond to different macro and micronutrients.  The problem with diets that are laid out for you in a book is that the author has no way of knowing whether his approach is going to work for you, specifically, or not.  Helios Nutrition uses a pretty advanced and intuitive diet structure based on many years of research (both bro-science research and medical research) to hone in on the perfect combination of fat loss and muscle gain.  Also, each diet is 100% unique to the individual so you have a nutritionist monitoring your results on a weekly (if you choose) basis and making unique changes just for you to get your maximum result.


----------



## event462 (Feb 8, 2014)

I'm thinking I need to just sit on my gear for now and focus on diet. Honestly I probably need to drop about 50lbs before I start my first cycle. It's just so damn appealing to start up right away!


----------



## event462 (Feb 8, 2014)

Spongy said:


> It is possible to execute a recomp without the use of AAS through nutrient timing and execution, but it is difficult to do without a keen understand of how the body works and how YOUR body works.  Using a professional nutritionist is a good idea when starting because they are trained to learn your body and how you respond to different macro and micronutrients.  The problem with diets that are laid out for you in a book is that the author has no way of knowing whether his approach is going to work for you, specifically, or not.  Helios Nutrition uses a pretty advanced and intuitive diet structure based on many years of research (both bro-science research and medical research) to hone in on the perfect combination of fat loss and muscle gain.  Also, each diet is 100% unique to the individual so you have a nutritionist monitoring your results on a weekly (if you choose) basis and making unique changes just for you to get your maximum result.



Holy crap, that sounds in depth! I have to say that since joining this site I have felt a little overwhelmed! I thought all I had to do was gear up, start a cycle and really work out hard and just try to eat fairly clean!


----------



## PillarofBalance (Feb 8, 2014)

event462 said:


> Holy crap, that sounds in depth! I have to say that since joining this site I have felt a little overwhelmed! I thought all I had to do was gear up, start a cycle and really work out hard and just try to eat fairly clean!



Not if you want great results. Jumping on a cycle with no clue what kind of diet works for you actually further complicates things. When you are on cycle or off cycle your diet will effect you the same.  Only difference on cycle is the results come faster... That includes bad results.


----------



## DocDePanda187123 (Feb 8, 2014)

All effective diets work in the same basic principles. The whole glitter and glam aspects are what set them apart from each other but these differences are negligible. A good diet will have you calculating your energy expenditure and needs and tweaking your intake to suit your goals while meeting macronutrient and micronutrient sufficiency. I'm of the opinion that meal timing is irrelevant unless using exogenous insulin but what's important is to hit the calorie and macro goals you set for yourself CONSISTENTLY. As POB said, gear will get you to good or bad results faster than no gear but if you want the good results instead of bad ones you'll need to dial in the diet and training aspect beforehand. It's also never a bad idea to hire a professional like Spongy, services that they offer (especially the good ones like Sponge) are invaluable to those who don't know the nutritional side of things.


----------



## event462 (Feb 8, 2014)

Docd187123 said:


> All effective diets work in the same basic principles. The whole glitter and glam aspects are what set them apart from each other but these differences are negligible. A good diet will have you calculating your energy expenditure and needs and tweaking your intake to suit your goals while meeting macronutrient and micronutrient sufficiency. I'm of the opinion that meal timing is irrelevant unless using exogenous insulin but what's important is to hit the calorie and macro goals you set for yourself CONSISTENTLY. As POB said, gear will get you to good or bad results faster than no gear but if you want the good results instead of bad ones you'll need to dial in the diet and training aspect beforehand. It's also never a bad idea to hire a professional like Spongy, services that they offer (especially the good ones like Sponge) are invaluable to those who don't know the nutritional side of things.



Thanks for the great advice brother! Should I PM Spongy to talk to him? Since I'm new I don't want to step on any toes here!


----------



## DocDePanda187123 (Feb 8, 2014)

event462 said:


> Thanks for the great advice brother! Should I PM Spongy to talk to him? Since I'm new I don't want to step on any toes here!



Spongy is a member of the forums bro. His services have been ok'd by the board's admin so he's good to go. You won't be stepping on anyone's toes by contacting him. You can either PM him or email him HeliosNutrition@gmail.com 

If you want, make a thread asking members on their experiences with the Sponge; I'll guarantee you anyone who has hired him has nothing but praise.


----------



## FreeBirdSam (Feb 8, 2014)

I like the fact that you have enough common sense to be walking In the correct direction so I'm going to say this:  spongy is a high end nutritionist, he does amazing work from what I've seen but that also comes with a price.  I don't want to see you lose hope and give up on your goals just because you think the price is too high.  For what spongy does for you, it really isn't that expensive!
If you pay attention to what they're telling you to do, it's information that can be reused the rest of your life so don't think of it as "a one time thing."  

Good luck, and remember this doesn't happen overnight.  It takes 6 months to a year to make big changes, but during those months your quality of life will be better than ever.


----------



## NbleSavage (Feb 8, 2014)

samcooke said:


> I like the fact that you have enough common sense to be walking In the correct direction so I'm going to say this:  spongy is a high end nutritionist, he does amazing work from what I've seen but that also comes with a price.  I don't want to see you lose hope and give up on your goals just because you think the price is too high.  For what spongy does for you, it really isn't that expensive!
> If you pay attention to what they're telling you to do, it's information that can be reused the rest of your life so don't think of it as "a one time thing."
> 
> Good luck, and remember this doesn't happen overnight.  It takes 6 months to a year to make big changes, but during those months your quality of life will be better than ever.



Well said.


----------



## SuperBane (Feb 9, 2014)

I'd start making lifestyle changes. Eating clean for a few months can teach you things about yourself as far as diet goes.


----------

